# Incredibly Sexy...



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 8, 2004)

At least in my opinion!

GAROTA DE IPANEMA
Letra de Vinicius de Moraes
Musica de Tom Jobim

Olha, que coisa mais linda,
mais cheia de graça,
É ela, menina
que vem e que passa
num doce balanço
a caminho do mar...

Moça do corpo dourado
do sol de Ipanema,
o seu balançado
é mais que um poema...
É a coisa mais linda
que eu já vi passar...

Ah, por que estou tâo sozinho?
Ah, por que tudo é tâo triste?
Ah, a beleza que existe...
A beleza que nâo é só minha,
que também passa sozinha...

Ah, se ela soubesse
que quando ela passa,
o mundo inteirinho
se enche de graça.
E fica mais lindo
por causa do amor...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

The Girl From Ipanema
Stan Getz and Astrud Gilberto

(Writer(s): Jobim/Gimbel/DeMoraes)

Tall and tan and young and lovely
The girl from Ipanema goes walking
And when she passes, each one she passes goes - ah

When she walks, she's like a samba
That swings so cool and sways so gentle
That when she passes, each one she passes goes - ooh

(Ooh) But I watch her so sadly
How can I tell her I love her
Yes I would give my heart gladly
But each day, when she walks to the sea
She looks straight ahead, not at me

Tall, (and) tan, (and) young, (and) lovely
The girl from Ipanema goes walking
And when she passes, I smile - but she doesn't see (doesn't see)
(She just doesn't see, she never sees me...)




~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~



The original Garota De Ipanema, Helo Pinheiro...


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

How can a song be sexy?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 9, 2004)

in the same way i can be sexy, baisically, it can't


----------



## Crazy (Nov 9, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> in the same way i can be sexy, baisically, it can't


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 9, 2004)

Hey at least hes honest


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 9, 2004)

By being incredibly smooth and cool...

Have you heard it?

Download the attachment.


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 9, 2004)

The Girl From Ipanema needs to be played in the right location though - a wet Thursday afternoon in Burnley isn't it.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Nov 9, 2004)

Youve been very sexually minded lately haven't you GrG's?!


----------



## Maestro (Nov 9, 2004)

Not bad... if you like Latino music.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 9, 2004)

Actually, MH, I was just born like that...


Maestro, Brasil isn't technically "Latino"...


We're actually more European-ish...


----------



## Medvedya (Nov 10, 2004)

GermansRGeniuses said:


> Actually, MH, I was just born like that...
> 
> 
> Maestro, Brasil isn't technically "Latino"...
> ...



Hmmm, not sure about that - but I may be wrong. In the film 'Central do Brasil.' Rio doesn't look very European, and I heard that it was pretty accurate as to what its really like over there......great film though......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Nov 10, 2004)

Bah, European/Latino is all the same...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Nov 10, 2004)

Medvedya said:


> GermansRGeniuses said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, MH, I was just born like that...
> ...




I meant in character, we're very different from most Spanish-speaking countries...


Also, we usually have grudges agaisnt Argentineans...


----------

